# Shimano Tourney 7-fach ersetzen?



## Matze_76 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

da die Tourney etwas schwergängig ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man diese einfach durch eine leichtgängigere Alternative ersetzen kann?

Den 7-fach Kranz (11-34) würde ich gern lassen.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Würde ein SRAM 7-fach Drehgriff schon eine Verbesserung bringen? Was hat es mit der Clickbox aufsich, die es bei manchen Drehgriffen dazugibt?

Kann man so einen Drehgriff mit einem alten LX/XT/XTR Schaltwerk verbauen?

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Dezember 2011)

Den Schaltzug reinigen sollte Abhilfe bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_76 (11. Dezember 2011)

Bringt das wirklich so viel? Bowdenzug abbauen und "spülen" oder gleich durch einen neuen ersetzen? Neigt das Innere des Drehgriffes auch zum Verkeimen?


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Dezember 2011)

Hatten wir neulich, Drehgriffe sind nicht mein Ding. Daumies

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556348


----------



## trailjo (11. Dezember 2011)

Matze_76 schrieb:


> Bringt das wirklich so viel? Bowdenzug abbauen und "spülen" oder gleich durch einen neuen ersetzen? Neigt das Innere des Drehgriffes auch zum Verkeimen?



Am besten Innen- und Außenzug ersetzen. Wirkt meist Wunder. 
Drehgriffe sind für Kinder wegen der hohen Bedienkräfte schwierig zu bedienen. Meine Kinder kommen mit Triggern besser zurecht.


----------



## tuubaduur (15. Dezember 2011)

trigger? sind da nicht die finger zu kurz?


----------



## chris5000 (16. Dezember 2011)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> trigger? sind da nicht die finger zu kurz?



Dachte ich mir beim Lesen auch.... Aber hey, es gibt Kinder, die 4 Jahre alt sind, und welche, die 14 sind


----------



## trailjo (16. Dezember 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir beim Lesen auch.... Aber hey, es gibt Kinder, die 4 Jahre alt sind, und welche, die 14 sind



ja, und ich habe beide Sorten. Beide Großen (11 und 13) bevorzugen seit langem Trigger und für meine Kleine sind beide Varianten zu schwergängig. Da hilft nur sowas
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517503
oder wenn es um 7fach geht, einen alten obenliegenden Daumenschalter, den das Kind mit der ganzen Hand greifen kann.


----------



## Cleaner33 (18. Dezember 2011)

Alte Sachs Drehgriffe kaufen,Ebay und dazu n 105-er Schaltwerk. Hab ich an ein rad gebaut und funktioniert.
Tourney,Schrott! Bloß weg damit!


----------



## Matze_76 (20. Dezember 2011)

wo genau ist bei der "Tourney Gruppe" der größte Schwachpunkt? Bringt es etwas einfach ein XT RD-M760 Schaltwerk ranzubaun, dieses auf 7-fach einzugrenzen und neue Züge zu verwenden?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Tourney`s die ich bisher ersetzen musste, hatte im Neuzustand schon so viel Verwindung, dass sie beim Fahren allein einen Gang geschaltet haben.Da war so viel Spiel im Schaltwerk!
Nimm ein XT, grenz es ein und nimm Gore oder Jagwirezüge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenmann (12. April 2012)

greif das thema mal auf...

kann ich nen 9fach xt oder normales deore schaltwerk nehmen und auch 6 oder 7 fach schalten, passt da die geometrie?


----------



## Diman (13. April 2012)

Im Prinzip geht das, aber die Kasette, die Kette und die Schaltgriffe müssen zusammen passen. Eine bessere Lösung, wenn man viele Teile übrig hat, ist 9-fach komplett zu verbauen und nur ein Ritzel der Kassette wegzulassen.


----------



## trifi70 (13. April 2012)

6/7-fach Schaltwerke sind problemlos durch aktuelle MTB oder RR-Schaltwerke von Shimano ersetzbar. RR-Schaltwerke sind für Ritzelgrößen bis 28 (rahmenabhängig max. 30 Zähne, vorher ausprobieren) verwendbar. Mit vernünftigem Schaltwerk wird das Schalten wesentlich exakter (in Vergleich zu Tourney, SunRace etc.).

Der Schaltgriff muss zum Kranz bzw. den Ritzeln (genauer: deren Abstand) passen.

Wenn man mehr Gänge möchte, kann man auf die meisten 7fach Rotoren auch 8 Ritzel einer 9fach Kassette stecken. Dies mit 9fach Kette und 9fach Schaltgriff kombiniert führt zu 8 fahrbaren Gängen. Welches der 9 Ritzel man weglässt, hängt auch vom Aufbau der Kassette ab. Spider wie bei XT oder manchen LX lassen sich nicht gut trennen. Bei Deore-Kassetten sind oft nur 3 lange Schrauben zu lösen und man hat alle Ritzel einzeln in der Hand.


----------

